# Cochinita pibil



## tzotzil (Sep 14, 2011)

Hello,
enjoy this dish from YUCATÁN


COCHINITA PIBIL

Marinade Ingredients:

•1 1/2 Cups Freshly Squeezed Orange Juice
•1 1/2 Cups Freshly Squeezed Lime Juice
•90 grams Achiote Condimentado Paste
•4 Cloves Garlic
•Salt to Taste
•Pepper to Taste
•2-3 Tablespoons Chicken Bouillon Powder, optional
•3 lbs. Pork Shoulder or Loin
Wrap Ingredients:
•2-4 Large Banana Leaves
•1/2 Cup Vegetable Oil or Melted Lard
Salsa Ingredients:
•6 Habanero Chiles
•2 Cups Onion, finely chopped
•1 Cup Freshly Squeezed Lime Juice
•1 Cup Freshly Squeezed Orange Juice
•Salt to Taste
Directions:
Dilute the achiote paste in the lime and orange juice. Add salt and pepper to taste as well as chicken bouillon if desired. Cut the pork into stew-sized pieces. Marinate the pork in the achiote-juice mixture in a covered dish in the refrigerator for 12-24 hours. Marinating is essential to succes, so this step cannot be skipped.
Salsa:
Toast the habanero chiles in a skillet over medium heat. Remove from heat and cool. Finely chop the chiles, and add the onion, lime and orange juice. Add salt to taste. Cover and refrigerate for at least 4 hours before serving with the cochinita pibil.
Wrap and Roasting:
Pre heat oven to 325 degress Farenheit.
To prepare the banana leaves, hold them over a gas burner or put them in a skillet over medium heat. Heat them until they can change color a bit and soften. This prevents them from tearing when you wrap the pork in them. Be careful not to overtoast them or they’ll become brittle.
In a rectangular pan, lay a banana leaf lenghtwise and another along its width. Place the marinated pork, pouring all the marinade on top of it, on the leaves and pour the vegetable oil or melted lard over the pork. Fold the banana leaves over the pork and flip the wrapped pork seam-side down in the pan. Make sure the leaves are moist so they won’t burn. Cover with foil. 
Bake for 2 hours. Remove from oven and carefully remove foil. The pork should be very tender and fall apart easily when pulled with a fork. If not, return to the oven and cook until tender. Shred pork with 2 forks when done.
Serve the cochinita pibil with warm corn tortillas and eat taco style.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Sep 14, 2011)

One of my favorite dishes. Thank you for the recipe.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Sep 14, 2011)

This sounds good!


----------



## tzotzil (Sep 14, 2011)

You welcome,Steve.

Enjoy it, compadre.


----------



## tzotzil (Sep 14, 2011)

It is ,indeed, purple.

I'll be writing more.

Enjoy it.


----------



## Luca Lazzari (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks for the recipe, tzotzil.
After a long brainstorming session with my fiancée, we decided that the best way to try your tempting recipes is finding a good mexican restaurant in Milano...

I'm tooooo laaaazy!!!


----------



## Timothy (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks for the great recipe, tzotzil!

Since I'm the only person in the house, I would have to freeze part of this after it's cooked.

How well would this freeze and re-heat? Is there a method that might work the best for doing that with this dish?


----------



## Steve Kroll (Sep 15, 2011)

Timothy said:


> How well would this freeze and re-heat? Is there a method that might work the best for doing that with this dish?


I can answer that... only because we made almost 60 pounds of it for our daughter's grad party this year and had quite a bit left over. 

We split the leftovers into several glad containers and froze it. It freezes and reheats well. In fact, I think it's one of those dishes that tastes even better reheated.


----------



## Timothy (Sep 15, 2011)

Steve Kroll said:


> I can answer that... only because we made almost 60 pounds of it for our daughter's grad party this year and had quite a bit left over.
> 
> We split the leftovers into several glad containers and froze it. It freezes and reheats well. In fact, I think it's one of those dishes that tastes even better reheated.


 
Thanks Steve! It looks easy to make and the ingredients sound really tasty! 

Since I can freeze and reheat it, this one will be made in my house!


----------



## tzotzil (Sep 15, 2011)

Hahaha, 
ok,Luca, I don't have any doubt about the existence of good Mexican restaurants in Italia.
I have been to Rimini and San Marino and only found pizzas.
In Roma, my dear Russian soulmate wanted tequila, but lasagna for the supper (she adored the pasta).
Be daring ,my friend ; cook for your fiancée. If she loves you ,she will forgive you.
Besides,after some shots of tequila, who could remember the dinner?????


----------



## tzotzil (Sep 15, 2011)

You welcome,Tim.

Thanks,Steve , that's right.

Some people have tried combinations when they reheat the cochinita, like to add a slice of pinapple, or a cube of cream cheese on a tostada,or mixing with scrambled eggs as if it was chilorio, or stuffing their tacos with the cochinita.


----------



## Luca Lazzari (Sep 19, 2011)

tzotzil said:


> Hahaha,
> ok,Luca, I don't have any doubt about the existence of good Mexican restaurants in Italia.
> I have been to Rimini and San Marino and only found pizzas.
> In Roma, my dear Russian soulmate wanted tequila, but lasagna for the supper (she adored the pasta).
> ...





I'm confident in Milano I should find something.

And my fiancée still insists on living with me, so I think she's ready to forgive quite everything...


----------

